# Seafood/Crab joints in Jacksonville?



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to be in Jax this weekend with a few buddies and was wondering if anyone can recommend an old Florida style joint for crabs, etc. in the area?

Edit - oops ... thought I posted this in "General" ... sorry


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

what part of town you gonna be in? might help us steer you to a decent joint ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Singleton's in Mayport.

Outback Crab Shack south of town.

Both of the fish camps on the river.

Those are the favorites that come to my mind.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm guessing Baymeadows and I-95 area, but we're willing to travel and know the area to some extent. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lot of bad press lately on the fs forums about caps and the outback crab shack, ya might try clarks or whiteys but there have been quite a few guys bragging about the palm valley fish camp on rosco rd in palm valley but ya might want to call ahead to put your name on the list its that good ...from what i hear, never been there but am planning on hitting it soon


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Never been but I've heard good things about Clarks off Hood Landing Road in Mandarin.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Both Clark's and ******'s are good, and Singleton's is also very good.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

******'s was very good the time I went.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Clarks is the BOMB.COM!


----------



## mfehrenkamp (Jul 31, 2010)

Genes seafood on beach blvd. and bukkets at the beaches are always good
http://bukketsbaha.com/index.html
http://www.genesseafood.com/


----------



## bococdow (Aug 2, 2010)

X2 for singletons at mayport and genes on beach blvd


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I forgot about J.L. Trents, they are good as well.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. We ended up at Singleton's and were very happy!


----------

